# Bongs



## BrownieDaKid (Mar 12, 2006)

well as i said on a previous post, i just started smoking about a 2 months ago, and i rele think its time i should get a bong or piece. and im having trouble deciding. im deff leaning towards bong tho. how much does a good bong cost? and what about good pieces?


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol a good bong hundreds
try www.grasscity.com
cheap and affordable bongs
they all get the job done
you can buy cheap seeds to .ordered my rasta bong there and im putting in a seed order


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

dont buy a peice if your trying to get really high buy a bong a good bong dont have to be expensive as long as its a glass bong your good you can go to a smoke shop and buy one for like 20$ they have bigger ones and shit i baught my small glass bong for 18$ and it gets the job well done


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 13, 2006)

You can buy a decent glass peice from the one link listed above at GrassCity thats where i bought my small water-pipe... but you wanna just keep it cheap buy yourself a bottle of water: empty it into a glass for later use.. get yourself a 1/4 socket... stick it in the lid of the bottle... put a carb hole in the bottom.. fill it up , pack the bowl, drain the water out... and enjoy... cheap cheap cheap..  plus think of all the fab creations you can make.... i once made a huge 8 chamber pipe out of old newport cigarette boxes... and yes it worked.  yes i am a pretty ghetto smoker... but if your really lookin into it.. you can get a smaller water pipe for cheap.. or even heck try ebay and buy yourself an egyptian hookah or something..


----------



## chong420 (Mar 13, 2006)

".... i once made a huge 8 chamber pipe out of old newport cigarette boxes... and yes it worked.."


lol..damn pranic that is ghetto..i've made bowls outta coke cans..the empty cardboard from a toilet paper roll..bongs out of coke bottles (the 16 oz that is..the 2 liter didn't work to well)..and even made some crazy smoking device out of a snorkle..lol..ahhh, those were the days..


----------



## flipmode (Mar 13, 2006)

thats worst then ghetto,you kidda feal like a crackhead


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 14, 2006)

making shit is fun, but IMO its a waste of time. You will never get something to hit as good as a little 70 dollar glass bong. If 70 bucks is out of your price range there are very cheap ones to be had. I would personally rather smoke out of acrylic than something I made.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 14, 2006)

me too ,and smoking out of a glass makes you look like a crackhead,first thing someone thinks when they see it,get a acrylic or ceramic with colors.not clear


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 15, 2006)

i still think glass bong are better i can care less what people say or think about me especailly if i dont know them shit all im trying to do is smoke some marijuana and get high lol


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 15, 2006)

Bubblers are the best, It's like bong but smaller. I like it cause it's small and still needs water just like bong. It' a nice peice.


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 15, 2006)

i don't smoke outta things i make all the time, i just have alot of time on my hands at some points.. lol... Ghetto Smoking is my Calling... everytime i get the urge to make something.. it's usually a smoking device..  it makes smoking fun.. getting to try out these new creations.. but i have a med sized water-pipe that gets the trick done... bought her for like.. 30 dollars or something.. from grass city... i used to have a small pipe with an image of one of the lil grateful dead bears on it... it was sweet.. then the leos took it.. i was sad.. then i have this lil wooden peice i smoke from when i feel like a more earthy flavor.. or i just buy a few phillies and roll up one..


----------



## baked brownie (Mar 15, 2006)

i love ghetto smoking, thou my bongs never, never look nice, they always get me and my friends ripped outta our mind. One time i deciede i wanted to hit my glass pipe and a bong at the same time, so i attached 4      591 mL water bottles with fish tank tubing and then put the tubing in the glass pipe and used gum to seal it


Loooked like shit but the tanks filled in an instant but took like 30 seconds to empty them all, omg its making my mouth water, o look a one pape........


----------



## flipmode (Mar 15, 2006)

the gravity bong is a legend


----------



## baked brownie (Mar 15, 2006)

of course flip


----------



## spook313 (Mar 15, 2006)

i prefer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 over bongs.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 15, 2006)

i smoke strawberry phillies,any flavor and dutch masters ,once in a while joints ..but if i aint go no blunts ill smoke out of a bong ,but aint nothin like smokin a blunt,all of ya should smoke blunts,you get higher.white owls are some cheap ass philles,them bitches are stale,those bitches break in half,i had to buy them because ,they dint sell phillies .,and please do not smoke backwoods,them things will kill you.oh wait a minute ,shit i used to buy those white owls all the time .the ones in the tube comes in straberry xtra green apple extraa,and there longer,i though you were talking about regular white owls,only thing is there a dollar each ,but i dont ming paying ,yea those are better han phillies


----------



## spook313 (Mar 15, 2006)

i don't like dutch masters.  phillies are good but they've got to be flavored and fresh.  more than half of the time my phillie is stale and is a ***** to roll.

and i agree: *smoke blunts*.


----------



## flipmode (Mar 15, 2006)

yea ducth master are harsh ,they benn sellin those stale ass phillies at those indian markets,or gas stations ,if there stale ill take that shit back ,blunt cracked and everything
have you ever treid royal blunts,its a blunt layer and when you unroll it its a stick left
they come in strawbwerry ,green apple ,purple ,peach ,lots a flavors


----------



## Insane (Mar 15, 2006)

Can never go wrong with a glass bong.


----------



## baked brownie (Mar 15, 2006)

royal blunts are good but afterawhile they give u headaches cuz theres soooo much sugar, if u can buy fresh phillies, there the best


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry guys ima only gonna say this one but **** philies well from my point everyone has different taste i prefer peach optimos or a strawberry swicher i like blunts more then bongs cuz you can do  so many tricks with the smoke its fun but smoking form a bong saves you 75¢ or a 1$ with 75¢ i can buy gum or a bag of chips or a snicker bar lol


----------



## flipmode (Mar 16, 2006)

yea thoe both are good ,optimos  are to damn hard to roll


----------



## spook313 (Mar 16, 2006)

baked brownie said:
			
		

> royal blunts


hell yeah. georgie peach, mango and black cherry royal's are the shit.





			
				FaTal1 said:
			
		

> optimos


 i hate these. they're always dry around here.


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 16, 2006)

optimos arnt hard to roll they easy to roll plus they always nice and fresh here not all dry


----------

